# Flächeninhalt im ImageJ ausrechnen



## g-a-s-t (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ImageJ-Neuling und versuche seit kurzem aus einem eingelesenen 2D-Bild den Flächeninhalt einer Selektion auszurechnen. Also quasi wie die Funktion "_Analyze->Measure_".
Ich brauche nur diesen "_Area_"-Wert aus der "_Results_"-Tabelle. 
Wie kann ich diesen separat berechnen bzw. kann ich eine entsprechende Methode aufrufen um diesen Wert zu erhalten?

Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand erklären wie die "_Measure_"-Methode den Bereich berechnet.

Bin über jeglichen Hinweis dankbar.


----------

